# Need help picking a paring knife



## Souschef (May 18, 2017)

I would like some suggestions for a good paring knife that stays sharp. The one I have is good for slicing avocados.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 18, 2017)

SC, I've had this knife for over 20 years, love it!

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...-four-star-reg-4-inch-paring-knife/1010156637

... and I keep an edge on all of my knives with this

Zwilling J.A. Henckels TwinSharp Knife Sharpener | Cutlery and More

I'm not comfortable with steels nor stones, I just pull my knife through a coupla times and give it a wipe with a damp cloth, simple


----------



## caseydog (May 18, 2017)

I absolutely love my new Victorinox chef's knife. They make paring knives, too. They start at around 12-bucks. 

I don't know that I need one, but at 12-bucks, I may buy one anyway. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2017)

*Sous*, I have two favorites (just like my two favorite kids  ). The first one is just like *K-Girl*'s, except mine is about 10-12 years old. The second is a little, *2 1/2 inch bladed Rada knife*. I use it to stem strawberries, peel aging mushrooms...lots of little jobs that are awkward for that larger Zwilling. It stays *sharp*. Rada may be a fundraiser knife, but I own three different ones and love them all.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 18, 2017)

Lately I find myself using my Henckels " Bird's Beak" more and more.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 18, 2017)

Victorinox hands down the best deal.  ATK rated it excellent also.


----------



## RPCookin (May 24, 2017)

Souschef said:


> I would like some suggestions for a good paring knife that stays sharp. The one I have is good for slicing avocados.



Like any knife it will have to be sharpened to keep it that way.  I do agree that it seems smaller knives have to be sharpened more often.  I keep a cheap draw through Wrenwane sharpener in my utensil drawer for this.  It has 2 stages, so I can use the honing slot to keep the edge up between real sharpenings.  It's fast, and does a good job on my smaller paring and utility knives.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 24, 2017)

I have a Rada paring knife, too.  I don't like their bigger knives or their peelers--the handles are not comfortable to me, but the little bird beak is great.  Stays sharp a long time, and if it gets too dull, they are cheap enough to toss and buy a new one.


----------



## Souschef (Jun 1, 2017)

Update to the story:
I ordered a nice 4 inch Henckels paring knife from Amazon for about $35, and is it a great knife. Its only minor drawback is the the handle is a little small for me.
Well, we were in Marshall's the other day, and I found a 3-1/2 inch Cuisinart paring knife with a bigger handle for $4.
So Kayelle gets to use the Henckels now


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 1, 2017)

I have quite a few Rada knives.  I think the first one I got was the paring knife and I love it. Has a beautiful curve to it. I do find when it has a good edge on it, it seems to keep for a long time, but that really depends on what you are using it for.   

Keep in mind I also have many others, lately have gotten a couple of President's Choice - they also seem to keep their edge.  BUT again, what you use them on or for.  How comfortable it is in your hand is very much a part of it too.  

Had an old sharpener with 3/4 wheels on either side which did wonders with knives. My dad was good with a steel, my BIL uses another knife (amazing to watch and they are sharp!), my mom used a stone and the multi-wheel, I started with the multi-wheel (which has disappeared) and now use a Rada single wheel. Does an amazing job.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 2, 2017)

I haven't seen a good paring knife for sale in awhile.  I buy those cheap paring knives with paper thin blades on a plastic handle, 4 for a dollar.  

Some short paring knives with thicker blades are hard to keep sharp. Running them thru a hand held sharpener is difficult because the blades are so short.  I mostly use a paring knife for butterflying and de-vaneing shrimp. My cheapo ones do OK for that, not much else tho.


----------

